# Bush will expand and extend CRP



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

" right wing" sites ??? More like realistic wing sites. Are you against this expansion of this left wing program?? IF your bold enough to have this wrong opinion about me and what I read, why not state your opinion about the CRP expansion? Right Wing Blah Blah Blah is anything you laftist don't agree with you sound like your leftist stuck pigs in the congress.

In this case the stuck pigs are several congressional democrats. They're squealing like babies because they don't like the Fox News Channel. They've written a letter to Rupert Murdoch, the HWMWIC of the corporation that owns Fox News Channel with a demand; to wit:

"The responsibility of the media is to report the news in an unbiased, impartial, and objective manner. It seems clear that the Fox News network has a deliberate bias [that] has the effect of improving the president's standing with the American people on the basis of not news, but disinformation."

Signatories include Jan Schakowsky of Illinois, John Conyers of Michigan and Pete Stark of California, staunch leftists all.

The problem here is that Democrats are dismayed that so many Americans are now tuning *to a cable news channel that does not present a clear left-wing bias.* Leftists and Democrats are so used to the blatant liberal bias that exists in the media that *they mistakenly view a lack of such bias as evidence of some sort of a right-wing conspiracy.*

At this point I urge you .. nay, I BEG you to order a book from Amazon.com. The name of the book is "Weapons of Mass Distortion The Coming Meltdown of the Liberal Media" by L. Brent Bozell III. The book is the result of meticulous research over a period of years. It is impossible for anyone with an the logical thinking skills of a hamster( someone will probably have to read it to G/O :eyeroll: ) to read this richly documented book and still not admit the overbearing liberal bias in the media. As Bozell points out, even if Fox News were biased, a fact neither he nor anyone else with a brain will concede, it is just one media outlet in the liberal morass of CBS, NBC, CNN, CNN Headline News, CNBC AND MSNBC. The combined viewership of the three major broadcast networks is over ten times the combined total prime time audience for Fox, CNN and MSNBC. Some threat.

Allow me to share one particular interesting study that Bozell presented in his book. The Clinton years saw the emergence of a man named Larry Klayman and his group Judicial Watch. Judicial Watch filed several lawsuits against the Clinton administration dealing with such things as campaign finance irregularities. The media treatment of Klayman and Judicial Watch was brutal. Time magazine wrote "Even in the fang-bearing world of Bill Clinton's most dedicated pursuers, Larry Klayman is in a class by himself." A review of stories featuring Klayman and Judicial Watch by Bozell's Media Research Center showed that it was a rare occasion indeed when Judicial Watch was mentioned in a network news cast without the accompanying "conservative" label.  Things changed, however, in 2002. And why did things change? Because Judicial Watch filed a lawauit against none other than the hated Vice President, Dick Cheney over his connections with Halliburton.

Bozell uses CNN's Judy Woodruff as an example.

March 3, 1998. Woodruff reports that "lawyers for the *conservative group *Judicial Watch" had some questions about Bill Clinton and FBI files. 
July 10, 2002. Woodruff, reporting on the lawsuit against Cheney, says "The reviews of President Bush's speech on that subject [corporate responsibility] were still coming in today as a *watchdog group *said that it was suing Vice President Dick Cheney." 
*Clever, don't you think? When Judicial Watch sues Clinton, it's a "conservative group." When it sues Cheney, it's a "watchdog group."*

Read Bozell's book. He has example after example of the media referring to Judicial Watch as a "conservative group" when Clinton was the target; and as a "watchdog group" when the target was Dick Cheney. Bias can be somewhat subtle, my friends. This example of bias wouldn't be so crystal clear to a viewer without the historical context.

*The Democrats who signed this letter to Murdoch are frightened. For decades they have been relying on the willing assistance of the mainstream media in their efforts to implement their big-government socialist agenda. * :lol: :lol: :lol: Now that the upstart Fox News is starting to make inroads into their territory; something like that must be stopped.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Sorry I jumped on you but I'm a little tired of the "right wing" label laid on anything that isn't on the liberal adjenda. The reality is that most of the socalled right wing stuff is much more representative of mainstream opinions of the citizens of the US. And yes CRP is a program that benefits us hunters but its not in the constitution and I have a lot of reservations about Farm bills. It would be pretty inconsistant of me to expect fiscally responsible decisions from our political leaders and then make an exception for the various programs that benefit me. I want a total change in the outlook of our fearless leaders in the congress, I believe they cause more problems then they solve tinkering around with markets.


----------

